# update,on my fishies



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I got a bunch of baby plecs a while back and just awaiting for them to grow up ,and they are all just about ready now for seperate tanks.
albinos,144's,calico,longfinned bns are looking beautifull!
total I believe maybe around 40 .
I have 2 mated pairs that have not had babies in the past 6 or more months and im thinking a smaller tank .
this is why the planted must go to make room for smaller tanks.

I still have my zebras and plan on keeping them ,1 has been in one cave and just recently came out to gaurd and fan but no female takers thus far .

I have some new commers 2 discus in the new tank 
48x18
and 2 angles ,I plan on adding more discus in the near future!

I am woundering how everyone is and trying to read up a bit to get caught up .

I have started babysitting 3 kids as a few of my friends found themselves stuck in the summer so i cant wait for school to start in sep !

Hope everyone is well !!!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Canada Pleco, Pleco Fanatics and Planet Catfish are great resource sites for all things bottom dweller. I hightly recommend all three of them. Careful with the Zebras as they are a bit more subseptible to water and oxengenation issues as I found out to my detriment


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I visit all those places with bells on!
So far I havent had any water problems (knock on wood) lots water movement bubbler and some low light plants.
I actually had more problems with other plecs I got (cant say out of respect) these have been verry easy in comparrison!
you have me thinking another bubbler now lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Today I picked up 4 tanks ,2 stands and trimmings ...
I have just set them up and taking a break and thinking .
I have them double on a stand smaller 10 gl on bottom and 12 gl eclipse on top.
I have ordered a bunch low light plants coming tomorrow (and more plecos lmao)
and 4 angels 1 pair is 6inches those are for the 48x18

brand new tank question ...it is still ok to use my filter media from my bigger tanks and im going to just do a waterchange and put in the new tanks ....this should be fine right ? or should i still wait ?
thanks

I do waterchanges in the discus tank every 2 days so i could always use that water ...how long should I do this for ??
the same as I would do for salwater ?

I have never had a new fw tank just woundering .
thanks Doreen


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

for those of you thinking im selling out of the fish hobby ROLMAO 

I have too many plecs to get out , I am just making better arrangements for my plecs .

3x 12 gl eclipse 
3x10gl 
2x30 gl 1x29gl eclipse on its way 
75gl (looking for a fishroom quality to replace then post it free)
3 x3.5 gl 
5x 2.5 gl 

when you see all of those and my plecs for sale then im getting out lol 

Hubby hates my fish hobby and ask anyone that has been here (except with the ph controller) he will ignore us when it comes to fish lol

just dont ask me how many plecos I have because i lost count after 30 .........

now everything is all over the place because I moved the plecs around ..gonna take weeks to set up nicely 
but tonight im going to try and get out to big als for este gravel ....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's why I got my stand setup. So I can organise my feesh. makes them easier to care for.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome back....... 

Any pics?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw that and i need one those lol .
but I did splurge on stacking stands .
and on the lookout for more stands ,,, maybe a shelving unit above .
lmao .... but you are way more organized then me !


thanks Chris .... I wouldnt by a pc so my daughter gave me hers .......what a good kid ...........ahhhh but what did i have to give in return you ask lololol

our Wii.........baught it for our anniversary and never used it lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK I have question ........
I have 2x4 stand fron the 40 breeder , the buyer dont want both stands .

so I decided ill put my 30gl (will only have gravel and plants for a breeding pair discus)on it ...the question is .

how think a peice you think I will need ?
im not getting press board ,a solid peice .

im going this afternoon to grab it and was thinking it wouldnt matter as the stand is sturdy ,,,, but thaught I would ask just in case .
Thanks


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally , I have most of what I need to try and get a little more organized ...except now I have an extra tank ....
I have some work to do on the stand .

I am having a problem .... I want to keep plants but I want to use gravel .....but the planta wont stay down any tips ???
Its for my discus tank and I do more waterchanges in that tank so dont want florite or eco ....
I did get gravel for that tank , I like it but ,the color dont fit (im too picky)
good thing i didnt pay full price !
if anyone is interested in any give me a shout!

I finally got to meet more people yesterday and I would like to say thank you for letting us into your homes and admire your wounderfull tanks ...we had a nice family day yesterday!!thanks again


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I use crazy glue and stones for the plants that don't want to stay put. After the glue dries into the tank they go.
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/AquariumPlanting.jpg


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

woohooo great idea!!!!
Would it be ok to put the glue on the roots .... 
oh another trip to home depot ......feet are sore lol 

maybe now i can use the estee gravel thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What is wrong with flourite/eco-complete and lots of water changes?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

probably nothing (with you veterns) but ........i make mess with that stuff!
and clog the sink and python ans stuff ....
I am not used to gravel vac my gravel , salt thats a no no ...


IM a beginner FW .... lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> probably nothing (with you veterns) but ........i make mess with that stuff!
> and clog the sink and python ans stuff ....
> I am not used to gravel vac my gravel , salt thats a no no ...
> 
> IM a beginner FW .... lol


someone is being moddddddest.......

I am a planted tank noob, but from what I have read, most highly planted tanks use eco-comp/flourite. Im sure you will be fine with them once you learn how to maintenance it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I rarely actually gravel vac the gravel, just do some spots occasionally. Mulm good!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I just dont want eco/florite in my 75 gl .... and have picked this in hopes it will bring out the colours better in my discus .
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...D-17355##0##22&query=gravel&hits=12&offset=24

Well I really dont feel like painting my stand as of yet ..... my main priorty is the discus and plants are dying .... sooo I decided to get the red florite i baught (7 months ago) and put it in the 30gl to get the plants planted .

To my surprise i actually like the red florite in there and am just now picking through the plants and planting then .... looks very good ...
so I will be doing this all night and will get the gravel sometime this week ..which gives me time to sand the hex caves i got from doug

now I was thinking Using my linnen and putting florite in it and then putting the roots in ,tie and then put in the 75gl ....that way they sink and i can transfer easily!

yeh I know hitch .........but i have to do something fast and all this stuff out with kids to watch isnt easy . think I will paint it in the winter.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> yeh I know hitch .........but i have to do something fast and all this stuff out with kids to watch isnt easy . think I will paint it in the winter.


Fine.....you are forgiven this time...lol, on the count of live plants more important then hard labour.

My only concern with the linen bagging of roots is that it doesnt really provide much space for the roots to develop.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

good point!!!! I will keep that in mind when i try ..... maybe put some button holes lol


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I break small pieces of driftwood and tie them to roots with a fine thread, then bury the wood. I'm not really into putting too much foreign substances in the tank (glue, plastic, etc). That stuff can leech. oh yes.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes I agree after much thaught , ill figure something out ....
for now the plants are in the 30 with red florite ...I really love it!!!
It looks soooo good !!!!
So it looks like I will need another 30 gl tank....... 
I will wait a week or so b4 I break it to hubby lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Another noob question ....

my 30 gl .. i would like to keep planted ,but low enough to not use pressurized Co2 ...

what would you draw the line at ?

I will have 2 of these fixtures on the tank 







*Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30"*
T5 aqualight ..1 6700k T5 /colormak (pink bulb) 18 watts each (36 watts total)









that would be just about 2.5 watts per gl ...
(i love them lights no fan no noise ...awesome)


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

another noob question ...

I have AC 50 ..i can put on that tank ....but I dont want to !!
ad really dont see a need for it when it is full of plants .....
I did put some endlers in but I would rather have no HOB (I am however putting korilla nano's in for movement)
any thaughts?


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> another noob question ...
> 
> I have AC 50 ..i can put on that tank ....but I dont want to !!
> ad really dont see a need for it when it is full of plants .....
> ...


The plants will take care of nitrates... you still need some bio surfaces to hold your nitrosomonas and nitrobacter bacteria though.

Is there a canister/sponge on the tank?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

no canister no sponge ...
I thaught about bio surface ... and thaught the substrate would take care of that ...I have the much larger red florite (like chips) ,will take time but should do the trick ???
I really want to avoid HOB grrrrrr


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> no canister no sponge ...
> I thaught about bio surface ... and thaught the substrate would take care of that ...I have the much larger red florite (like chips) ,will take time but should do the trick ???
> I really want to avoid HOB grrrrrr


In my experience substrate is not significant enough unless you have a UGF. I think the main issue without the UGF is the lack of oxygen which inhibits the 'good' bacteria from forming. Depending on the substrate's compaction factor it's usually a haven for anaerobic (bad sulphuric smelling) bacteria... this is why you turn sand/vacuum gravel/use snails/etc... I would use a canister if you hate noise


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok ,ok , ok ....I went and got some and hooked up the AC50.
I even got a bottle of cycle to help it along!!!
...
I got everything I need to get the new planted the way I want !
now to finish that and put my BN's in it ,to make space ...

think I have picked the plec I am going o get for the 75gl .......guesses anyone ?ROLMAO 
I think these will be better suited temp and foodwise!!!!

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=1024

who would have thaught!!!!

so to get the tank ready with the hex caves and hidy holes!!!
thanks all for all the input it really helped me !!!


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice choice!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The HOB has been on with new bio in it and I think tomorrow I will put some plecs in .havent decided which ones yet but most likey the reg BNs.
It looks really nice .I have chosen these fish to put in ..and will be shipped on monday cant wait!!!
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=4665

I took advice and used my hex caves to stand up with gravel in it and planted my plants in that ,this way I wont use gravel and im thinking larger polished stones on the bottom.
Wish I could take pictures...

Cant thank you all enough for all the advice ! to make the right choices!
thanks!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Great choice of fish 

were did you find the limia vittata?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ... I ordered them from BC... 2 pair juvies(plus steep shipping)lol.
steep price but I like the look and will compliment the planted tank (I think)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> Thanks ... I ordered them from BC... 2 pair juvies(plus steep shipping)lol.
> steep price but I like the look and will compliment the planted tank (I think)


They are very cute fish. They will look great.

Good luck


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thankis again!

I just got my new plecs and fish!!!!

LFABN'S(4) were cramped in the cave when I got them ,somehow the L144 were in there too lol 
Think they are mating!!!!
so I just put them all in 1 tank and hopefully over the next couple days I can get the L144 in their own tank and get them mating !

Most beautifull of all are the L333 , striking ........im in AWE .....
once QTis over they will be going in the discus tank 
as well as the L204's

Im soo excited !!!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice choices


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Matt .......

OMG the L333's I canr get over how awesome they look oh and the tail fins are just so beautiful!

My 204 female is definately gravid!!!
I shall move everything out and see what happens!!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> Thanks Matt .......
> 
> OMG the L333's I canr get over how awesome they look oh and the tail fins are just so beautiful!
> 
> ...


I am sooooo coming over sometime to see these new beauties. 

plus, I still need to get my bucket..lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol 
I just seperated the L333 and the L204 and that wasnt easy ...them L333's are feisty little critters !
I also seperated all the ABN and had to put them in the 75gl for now .
now the L144's are free to do the *nasty*
I have just made plans for 3 more tanks , and sold some fish so now I will have 4 empty tanks to accomadate everyone !
phew thats hard work!
Now to worry about getting out to dragonkings and get me some new discus!!!!!

p.s the betta is doing great and my daughter gave him a tankmate ... nemo ,a floaty fish , funny to watch !!!
He will be at his new home soon , I hope,maybe sooner then I planned as I need tank space ....(you hear that sunstar!)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

3 more tanks? What sizes? 

And why dragon kings? They have good quality discus?

And good to hear that the betta is doing good, since he is living in paradise now...lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

have you seen their discus OMG ........to die for!!!!!!!!

OMG I need the smaller tanks cause my plecs just dont breed in the bigger tanks grrrrrr.
I have not had a spawn since my last cause I put them in the big tanks ...

But now they are in the smaller they are all doing the dance!!!
I have 6 gravid females ... and need fry tanks set up *just in case*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah I see. 

And I have never actually paid much attention to that store, but maybe Ill go and check them out later.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they are on facebook ill post it here later ..
got to run shortly get some snails lollollol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> they are on facebook ill post it here later ..
> got to run shortly get some snails lollollol


they are on facebook? you have facebook?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yip Ido ... ... we have the pic of our puppys


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

those puppies are cute...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ... my dog had them last year ...

I fed my tanks sweet potato last night lae and I woke to foggy tanks grrrrr
and most was devoured , just finished cleaning most the mess .....

got my critter crums today and im thinking geee i have all the stuff i should try make it myself ! we do with our parrots so why not!

anyone have any recipies for sinking food ?
not frozen , dehydrated ...
I have the frozen recipie but it mucks up the water .

plecs I baught on pricenetwork (the 3 femaes and 1 male) are fighting over it lol ... funny but they didnt touch the sweet potato ?
does that mean they didnt get veggies b4?


I will have to figure something out food wise ..... I havent seen the L333 or the L204 eat at all .....they could be when im asleep , but I watch them for hours in the dark and dont see any eat...
So far , vegies , meat wafers , carnivor pellets ...frozen bloodworms and beefheart flake as well as earthworm sticks .

any suggestions?

I am seriously debating treating all the tanks with prazzi-pro ...could be a problem ?
any suggestions?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

give this place a good read...http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12&highlight=baby+bottom+bites


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lolol I am a member there !!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol. im not surprised.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I hardly ever see my hypans let alone see them eat. lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I wouldn't keep your 204s with the 333s if they are in the same tank - the high animal protein diet can be detrimental to the long term health of the 204s.

I have only recently seen my hypans eating - most of the time all I get is to see their tails....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they are seperated ...
have their own tanks ...
guess ill figure out their food as I have everything that you can imagine !!

ok I got my numbers mixed up .... the L 333 female is gravid!!!and male is doing a cave dance and I put shrimp in so i guess if they get hungry enough they can have a snack lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For the hypns (333's, 066, etc) meaty diets - earthworm sticks, shrimp pellets, meat wafers, carnivore tabs.

For the panques - wood, wood and more wood 
When I had L204s, I had them in 20g filled with driftwood from top to bottom.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks .... the 204's will be going in the 75 gl ... grr tea tank lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

when it rains it pours!!!
I was planning on getting some new tanks with no scratches!
so am keeping the stand and lights .
well ... all that will be on hold now grrr 
the ac in our room flooded and the floors all came up  ...
thats where I wanted to put the tank grrrrr 
now I will have to hold off on getting anymore tanks ... get them to fix the floor and hope they wont charge us throught the teeth !
now if I put a tank there they will think it was the tank phoey!!
The 75 gl is empty , my friend downstairs holding some fish now till I get the floor fixed .what a bummer !


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to hear about the floor. Hardwood+water is never a good combination. :/

If you need to keep some fish/tanks at my place, give me a shout.


----------

